# فحص عينة ماء من بئر



## ممتن (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني مهندسي العرب 

شكر الله لكم هذا الجهد المبارك 

ولدي سؤال / اين استطيع تحليل عينه من الماء وأين المكان الموثوق به 

وكم من الوقت تحتاج حتى استلم النتيجه 

شاكرا سلفا لكل من يرد ومن لا يرد 

أخوكم / ممتن


----------



## ايمن مطر (26 أبريل 2011)

هناك العديد من المختبرات الكيميائية المتعلقة بالفحص - اخي الكريم 
منها مختبر شركة خدمات المساندة الصناعية بالدمام 
هاتف : 0096638371522
وشكرا لك


----------

